
MyTrades.io – rapid crypto-trading data - nexts
http://live.mytrades.io/?pair=BTC_CNY
======
yueq
Are people doing HFT or some latency arbitrage on bitcoins?

~~~
nexts
Not sure about HFT at bitcoin exchanges but there are definitely a lot of bots
trading by arbitrage strategy.

